# Moonfall: Mensch VS Mond im neuen Trailer zum Action-Blockbuster



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. November 2021)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Moonfall: Mensch VS Mond im neuen Trailer zum Action-Blockbuster* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

Hier geht es zum Artikel


----------



## Jan8419 (11. November 2021)

Da hat wohl jemand ein Teil der Story von Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagan geklaut.  

Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat. Guck es.  Ihr könnt euch nicht mal im Geringsten vorstellen was passiert.


----------



## Torsley (11. November 2021)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand ein Teil der Story von Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagan geklaut.
> 
> Wer es noch nicht gesehen hat. Guck es.  Ihr könnt euch nicht mal im Geringsten vorstellen was passiert.



Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagan

Frage: Wie groß und episch soll das ganze werden?

Antwort: JA!


----------



## RyzA (11. November 2021)

Jan8419 schrieb:


> Da hat wohl jemand ein Teil der Story von Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagan geklaut.


Oder hier





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=00BPGH1AvRM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Zuriko (11. November 2021)

Bruce Willis wird die Welt wieder retten, in dem er Atomraketen mit der Hilfe von China und einer lesbischen Wissenschaftlerin verkehrt herum in den afrikanischen Kontinent (Diversität) steckt und diese zündet. Dadurch wird die Erde weggeschubst, der Mond rasselt ins leere und die Erde ist unterwegs zu Welten die noch kein Mensch zuvor gesehen hat. Damit wäre auch gleich die atomare Abrüstung erledigt und die Fortsetzung kann man dann als "Spaceshiph Earth" auf Netflix in einer mittelprächtigen Serie verwursten.


----------



## Bandicoot (11. November 2021)

Zum einmal schauen lohnen sich Emmerichs immer, so schlecht waren alle "its the End of the World" Filme nicht.


----------



## 4thVariety (11. November 2021)

> A NASA executive, an astronaut and a conspiracy theorist travel into outer space to stop the moon from crashing into Earth.



Die Handlung bei Google klingt wie ein Hilfeschrei nicht nur Cannabis zu legalisieren, sondern alles andere auch.


----------



## floppyexe (11. November 2021)

Falsche deutsche Stimme von Donald Sutherland. Da kriege ich Ohrensausen.


----------

